# Need advise on Squaring fence on shooting board



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

Wanted to make a simple shooting board and saw bench hook to use together for support if needed. I decided to make the saw hook first and while it's straight enough for rough cuts its not good enough for shooting. I tried it and while its close its not perfect enough for a shooting board. Can you give me some direction on getting the fence to 90 degrees.
Plan on setting the fence base in a dado and put an adjustable fence on front of it. I've cut the plywood on the table saw and glued it and screwed it and now need to cut the dado.
Here's a pic of the saw hook, the shooting board is similar just wider.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Have you tryd squaring the fence with the plane set in its shooting postion.That how I getter done you will also need to use your best square.I don't think it's necessary to dado the fence I only screw mine down.
Obviously you will clamp the fence in its square postion before trying to add screws..Nice looking bench.Aj


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks AJ, I'll give that a try. I was thinking about shortening the cutoff board, it's a bit of a reach the length it is now. That'll give me a chance to try this method out on this one first.
As far as the bench, I just completed it earlier this year and I love using it. It's my first real bench. I can't believe I waited so long to build one. It was actually this site that got me interested in building one.


----------

